# I Caught Santa In My House



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Notice the tv tray with notes for Santa, a cookie (he took a bite out!) and a cup of milk.







(yeah, that's a papertowel over the window! the dogs were barking because they could see out of it from top of stairs so I covered it for the day!)


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Great photos. Merry Christmas Doxie clan.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Merry Christmas!


----------

